# grumpy biting hedgie



## BeaSniper (Sep 1, 2011)

I adopted Altivo (pronounced Alteevo) from a home that didnt give him alot of attention. they just left him in a cage for about a year without much human interaction. As a result, he's terrified of me. Ive had him for about a week now, i take him out many times and spend time with him for hours a day. Even if he chooses to fall asleep during his outside time, i let him sleep on me. But its been so difficult even talking to him. He will not stop hissing and clicking, jumping to spike me 30 times a minute! (he spiked me so hard, i bled) 

I tried searching up to see if its normal on youtube, but even those "mean" hedgehogs arent as hissy as Altivo. When i try to hold him, he tries to bite me sometimes, and im terrified of holding him now. I can only use a towel! Hes sensitive to ALL noises, he curls up and stays curled up all the time. 

When i first got him, i bought him mealworms and he loved them, it was his first time! (his previous owners were shocked when i brought up the idea of mealworms) They told me he likes cut up omelet, so i made him some. Hes not so crazy about em. Other than that, he feasts on cat food and im trying to broaden his diet with more fruits and vegies. He sleeps all day and sometimes all night. I bought him a wheel, and he only uses it like once every 3rd day, and he loves it, he only goes on it really late at night. 

I dont know what to do to make him stop biting or at least turn more comfortable with me. i read that hedgehog bites HURT, and that i have to blow on him to teach him to stop. But when he was chewing on objects, i blew on his face and he just flinched and continued. tried that method a few times. he aint gettin it! What to do???


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

He's been unsocialized for a year so expect a long long time trying to get him somewhat social he will show some small signs in time though its hard to say how much, some however never socialize especially those who never knew socialization.

I am against blowing in the face as its negative reinforcement and animals do not think like humans and especially in a prey animal you are only making him see you more as a threat IMO. while some are chronic biters its also possible you have a scent fro ma lotion or just food that smells good to him wash your hands thoroughly and continue to handle him its going to take a lot of time and patience and keep talking.

What your talking about is not at all out of the normal for a hedgehog like yours. It may take months or even a year but his hissing and popping will lessen usually as he gets comfortable and realizes you are not a threat to him.

Its important to remember that hedgehogs are prey animals and thus react in defense quickly since he does not know that a human won't harm him, to him you are a predator who is probably trying to eat him or otherwise kill him.

It isn't going to get easy anytime soon more then likely however if you do as you are and don't give up it should help socialize him slowly.

As he gets more comfortable he will explore more and use his wheel more, right now he is still frightened and scared.

Also don't put your hands near your hedgies mouth for now and avoid exposed skin the biting may go away as he is less frightened.

Keep at it


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

After only a week of human interaction, I'm not surprised he's a bit overly grumpy. I suggest only waking him up to play just once a day, and keep it around the same time every day. Remember, it's only been a week. He's still getting used to his environment, and all the changes, including his diet. He's probably just really confused. It does take a while to bond, as you probably know, so don't give up. Try sleeping in an old shirt and putting it in his igloo so he gets used to your scent. His sensitivity to noise will lessen (not go away, though, hedgehog's are prey animals) over time.

As for the biting, Gail Dick, the breeder at Millermeade Farms, where I got Delia, told me to push back at the hedgehog (gently) if/when she bit me, instead of pulling away, so she knows she can't get away with it. One of the other hedgies I met there bit me, and it worked and didn't harm him at all. So, you could try that.

Just remember: he's just a confused little guy. Give him lots of time and attention and things will get better.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Aw the joys of an angry biting hedgehog. Cooper was like that. He was pissed off and took it out on anything and everything he could get his teeth on.. skin, cloth, anything.

Step one, back off a little. Continue to take him of his cage nightly and hold him. Give him a blanket to hide in. Don't try touching him. He doesn't understand what you are doing and doesn't understand that you are not going to harm him right now. When sitting watching television or when on the computer, put him in a blanket, on your lap, and just let him be with you. This helps him to learn that your sounds, and movements are not going to harm him. 

It may take a while, but eventually he should start to uncurl and want to explore or sleep on you. This is a good first step. Start to offer him treats that he likes (if he has any), or start to talk to him and move your hand closer to him when he gets to this stage. If he immediately curls up and clicks, back off. Do not force anything on him. He needs to learn you are ok.

As for biting, my best suggestion is to use a soft blanket to help hold him. Keep your fingers and skin away from his mouth. Gloves are a no no, but a soft fleece blanket can be just fine for putting a layer of fabric between you and his mouth.

When he bites, do not do anything that will make him jerk away. Yes it hurts, but the pain quickly goes away. Pulling, pushing and blowing in their face really doesn't help gain trust, in fact if you do it incorrectly you can cause them to hurt their mouths.

Unsocialized hedgehogs can be very difficult to deal with. They can be very frustrating, and as a new owner, it can be overwhelming. Keep in mind that some hedgehogs are just defensive, and he may always be this way. Improvement may come in baby steps and may require a very long time to accomplish. I had one that was like yours and it took a year before he got over his previous home.

Should you find that this isn't something you can not deal with, please let us know. Perhaps we can find someone who is experienced with unsocialized hedgehogs or a rescue to take him in to help him learn that interaction with people is ok.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, hang in there.

I just got Izzy less than three weeks ago. She's one year old, skittish, hisses nearly constantly and clicks at me. She is still this way. I just work with her slowly. She just stopped hissing at the sound of my voice, but any slight movement can send her into a hissing and clicking ball. 

It's a very, very slow process. Keep at it. I would reduce the time you have your hedgie out though. Just consider the advice given above, go very slow and try to reduce his stress by not going too fast and try spending the quality time with him at night when he is most likely to be awake. Best wishes with Altvito.


----------

